# Fitness Supplements?



## alabatusa (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just moved to Abu Dhabi recently, a bit of a gym junkie.
Left all my supplements in australia, and was wondering wheres the best place to replenish my stocks? Should i order online or is there some good local gym shops?

Need a gym buddy too, if anyone is up for it


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The malls (in Dubai at least) tend to have nutrition shops and small kiosks in the middle of the walkways with all sorts of supplements. I think they are listed under the pharmacy section on maps.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

its pretty common in Malls here in Dubai, WHEY seems to be the one in most stalls, not sure how good/bad it is.

My fitness supplement is a bottle of corona so you'll have to excuse my lack of knowledge


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Supercare pharmacies (especially the larger branches) tend to have a decent range of supplements. 

Lifestyle Nutrition in Dubai Mall stock Isatori, Gaspari and Myoplex products, not sure if they have a branch in Abu Dhabi or not though. Dr Nutrition (also Dubai Mall) tends to be the most competitive on price if you are looking for a product with multiple stockists. 

I've gained most of this info while being dragged round looking for supplements for my gym junkie hubby, although I have been known to partake of a protein shake every now and then!


----------

